# Buying a golf cart



## Mallard

Hi - need some advice - does anyone know where I can buy a new or good used golf cart in Cancun. I am in Puerto Aventuras and the ones currently for sale here are in poor shape.

Thanks


----------



## Mallard

Hi - I can answer my own question. After a month of looking I found a dealer in PDC who sells used Club Cars. He has a mechanic who repairs then as well. The downside is used golf carts are very pricey in the Cancun/PDC area. Expect to pay 40,000 pesos or more. Raul, a very nice, gentleman who runs and owns this business located can be reached at 984 116-3712.


----------

